# Female vs Male Havanese differences?



## Havluv

Besides the downstairs area & physical look what are the differences between female vs Male?

Personalities, behaviour, bark factor, independence, aggressive etc......? 



Thank you


----------



## inlovewithhav

One breeder I spoke with told me that males were more dependent and affectionate then the females were. I don't have my puppy yet so I am ust going by what I was told, I am sure others will be able to be more helpful.


----------



## Thumper

honestly, characteristics, temperament ..personality, etc. Isn't gender specific, if you are looking for certain characteristics, you can work with a breeder and they can help find the right dog with the right personality that suits your family and lifestyle

Some people say boys are more loving, but girls can be just as sweet, IMO.. She is more of a lap dog/affectionate/snuggler than my friend's 2 male havs are with them..girls, they have that mothering/caretaking instinct. if someone is sick in my house, Gucci will always go snuggle and nap with them, its so sweet...and I've found her to be a perfect companion

I prefer girls, if I do get another hav, it'll probably be a girl  , so many people prefer male dogs for some reason...I just have to balance the scales 

Kara


----------



## dbeech

I agree with Kara. I don't think temperment is gender specific. I have a boy and a girl Hav...and they are both very sweet, loving dogs.


----------



## pjewel

I have to agree, temperament is specific to the dog and not the gender. I have two boys and a girl and they are all sweet mushes. However, in our case, Ruby is one most likely to bark at someone to let them know they'd better stop doing whatever they're doing that she doesn't approve of.


----------



## TilliesMom

I had heard that the boys were more loving and affectionate, more dependant and adoring and was fully prepared to bring home a boy... then we met Tillie... a girl, she looks at me like I hung the moon, doesn't like to be apart from me for a minute but has does well without me if I am gone for awhile. Sooooo, I have to agree with everyone else, temperment and personailty depends on the dog not the gender!


----------



## Thumper

pjewel said:


> I have to agree, temperament is specific to the dog and not the gender. I have two boys and a girl and they are all sweet mushes. However, in our case, Ruby is one most likely to bark at someone to let them know *they'd better stop doing whatever they're doing that she doesn't approve of*.


I wonder if the need to police-dog is gender specific? Gucci does this when other dogs get out of hand playing (in her mind) she'll break it up and put them in their corners, it is so funny to watch. I've also seen her reprimand a dog bullying another dog (this stuff happens at our playdates) quite comical. The mothering instinct stays with them long after spay, I think 

Kara


----------



## krandall

I agree, among the ones I know, I can't see any split along gender lines. I know there are breeds where there IS a bigger difference between males and females, but I don't think so with Havs. I've met males and females who are independent and I've met males and females who are just absolute mushes.


----------



## clare

Our two are equally as loving.We had never had a female before Nellie,as we had heard that males were more adoring, but I can honestly say both of ours are so loving.So I don't think it is gender specific.Dizzie and Nellie have very different characters, but I couldn't say which was more loving, there are pros and cons with both.


----------

